# How to widen lips?



## RedPilledStemcel (Jan 25, 2019)

title tbh


----------



## DarknLost (Jan 25, 2019)

RedPilledStemcel said:


> title tbh


Smile more


----------



## DeformAspergerCel (Jan 25, 2019)

DarknLost said:


> Smile more
> View attachment 16019


based

ded srs, go ER in minecraft


----------



## SHARK (Jan 25, 2019)

I need to know this as well. My mouth is so small. Maybe lip fillers? Get yo self some DICK SUCKING lips


----------



## Fat cunt (Jan 25, 2019)

RedPilledStemcel said:


> title tbh


Tongue posture got this guy fuller lips


----------



## Kenma (Jan 25, 2019)




----------



## RedPilledStemcel (Jan 25, 2019)

Kenma said:


> View attachment 16025
> View attachment 16026


do the scar tissues go away. 


Fat cunt said:


> Tongue posture got this guy fuller lips
> View attachment 16021


and not fuller lips WIDER lips


----------



## Kenma (Jan 25, 2019)

RedPilledStemcel said:


> do the scar tissues go away.
> 
> and not fuller lips WIDER lips


Dont know


----------



## Nibba (Jan 25, 2019)

RedPilledStemcel said:


> and not fuller lips WIDER lips


You can't get wider lips without surgery man


----------



## Deleted member 245 (Jan 25, 2019)

Lip width seems unfixable unless you font mind having two ugly ass scars on the side of your lips. Having good facial features at birth is so important.


----------



## Fat cunt (Jan 25, 2019)

RedPilledStemcel said:


> do the scar tissues go away.
> 
> and not fuller lips WIDER lips


Dont know maybe start stretching your lips (get your mind out of the gutter)every day for 15 minutes. Maybe your lips are tight and do it just subcounsciousely(dont know how to spell) lips are muscles so who will knoe maybe a new looksmax method????


----------



## RedPilledStemcel (Jan 25, 2019)

Enigmatic93 said:


> Lip width seems unfixable unless you font mind having two ugly ass scars on the side of your lips. Having good facial features at birth is so important.





Nibba said:


> You can't get wider lips without surgery man


Are lip fillers legit for width? I need 5 mm on each side (literally the mm of bone/skin/etc meme jfl)


----------



## theropeking (Jan 25, 2019)

_>A mouth can be made wider by a procedure known as a commissurotomy. This is where skin is removed from beyond the exsting corners of the mouth and the vermilion/mucosa advanced outward to cover the area where the skin was removed. While it can effectively make the mouth wider, it does so at the price of some *small scars around* the corners. This trade-off has to be seriously considered in a purely cosmetic reason for mouth widening or commissure expansion._
-*Eppley*

It's over for cuck mouthcels 

Narrow down your nose and your lips will look wider. You need to get to the golden ratio of 1.618:1.

Thats the "only" known official way for y'all to fix the narrow mouth


----------



## RedPilledStemcel (Jan 25, 2019)

theropeking said:


> _>A mouth can be made wider by a procedure known as a commissurotomy. This is where skin is removed from beyond the exsting corners of the mouth and the vermilion/mucosa advanced outward to cover the area where the skin was removed. While it can effectively make the mouth wider, it does so at the price of some *small scars around* the corners. This trade-off has to be seriously considered in a purely cosmetic reason for mouth widening or commissure expansion._
> -*Eppley*
> 
> It's over for cuck mouthcels
> ...


fillers??


----------



## Nibba (Jan 25, 2019)

RedPilledStemcel said:


> Are lip fillers legit for width? I need 5 mm on each side (literally the mm of bone/skin/etc meme jfl)


You could probably get a relatively cheap surgery for only 5 mm on each side.


----------



## dodt (Jan 25, 2019)

Why do you even need that, is there anyone whos top5 failo is his not wide lips?


----------



## RedPilledStemcel (Jan 25, 2019)

dodt said:


> Why do you even need that, is there anyone whos top5 failo is his not wide lips?


top 5 failos: 
-below avg height 
-race/skin color
-narrow jaw
-lack of lateral projection of my zygos
-lip width

I guess the other 4 dwarf it in comparison but it is still top 5 technically


----------



## sogwigy (Jan 25, 2019)

RedPilledStemcel said:


> title tbh


get a Rhino to make nose narrower will make your mouth look wider then


----------



## RedPilledStemcel (Jan 25, 2019)

sogwigy said:


> get a Rhino to make nose narrower will make your mouth look wider then


If my nose is any narrower I probably won't be able to breathe lol, lips are the problem


----------



## dodt (Jan 25, 2019)

RedPilledStemcel said:


> top 5 failos:
> -below avg height
> -race/skin color
> -narrow jaw
> ...


Simon Nessman has horizontally short lips + wide jaw, but still his lips area looks godly.


----------



## RedPilledStemcel (Jan 25, 2019)

dodt said:


> Simon Nessman has horizontally short lips + wide jaw, but still his lips area looks godly.


tbh it contributes to making him look really young, if i could widen my lips I could age my face by 2-3 years
Nessman has 4.91 cm plus or minus .41 cm


----------



## dodt (Jan 25, 2019)

RedPilledStemcel said:


> tbh it contributes to making him look really young, if i could widen my lips I could age my face by 2-3 years


You need to look young, not old.
Its not the young features which make you look bad. Its the shitty features that also look young that make you bad.


----------



## RedPilledStemcel (Jan 25, 2019)

dodt said:


> You need to long young, not old.
> Its not the young features which make you look bad. Its the shitty features that also look young that make you bad.


I guess I could mitigate it with stubble. Nessman w/o stubble looks 17 but w/stubble looks early 20 which is ideal ig.


----------



## dodt (Jan 25, 2019)

RedPilledStemcel said:


> Nessman has 4.91 cm plus or minus .41 cm


How did you measure it?


----------



## RedPilledStemcel (Jan 25, 2019)

dodt said:


> How did you measure it?


Average iris size


----------



## Deleted member 689 (Jan 25, 2019)

@theropeking Just tell us how to widen our mouth, please. Many people would benefit from it. If I had a wider mouth I would probably go up by 0,5 points.


----------



## RedPilledStemcel (Jan 25, 2019)

plnk said:


> @theropeking Just tell us how to widen our mouth, please. Many people would benefit from it. If I had a wider mouth I would probably go up by 0,5 points.


legit: fillers probably

autistic stuff:
jaw surgery (lmao)
palate expansion (probably a meme)
lip exercises (probably a meme too)


----------



## FatmanO (Jan 25, 2019)

dodt said:


> Why do you even need that, is there anyone whos top5 failo is his not wide lips?


me


----------



## theropeking (Jan 25, 2019)

plnk said:


> @theropeking Just tell us how to widen our mouth, please. Many people would benefit from it. If I had a wider mouth I would probably go up by 0,5 points.



You and @Coping need to stop asking me that. I don't have anything that could help you rn. Its all on theory and I cant guarantee that it will work. I don't want that you both have too much hope in this.

I can't help you for now.


----------



## RedPilledStemcel (Jan 25, 2019)

theropeking said:


> You and @Coping need to stop asking me that. I don't have anything that could help you rn. Its all on theory and I cant guarantee that it will work. I don't want that you both have too much hope in this.
> 
> I can't help you for now.


i.e. it's cope


----------



## theropeking (Jan 25, 2019)

RedPilledStemcel said:


> legit: fillers probably
> 
> autistic stuff:
> jaw surgery (lmao)
> ...



1. No, huh you wanna gaymaxx I guess?
2. No
3. It's proven that it makes your mouth slightly wider and Mew did also approve this, but the change will be barely noticable, so not worth if your aim is to widen your mouth
4. No


----------



## RedPilledStemcel (Jan 25, 2019)

theropeking said:


> 1. No, huh you wanna gaymaxx I guess?


lip fillers are an easy/subtle way I literally just need ~.25-.5mm on each side, this might happen naturally with age ig as well


----------



## JimJones (Jan 25, 2019)

How to widen everything


----------



## RedPilledStemcel (Jan 25, 2019)

JimJones said:


> How to widen everything


----------



## BornAgainChad (Jan 25, 2019)

Expand your palate boyo. That should help give you fuller lips.


----------



## BLEG PERSON (Jan 26, 2019)

The lips are mainly made out of muscle so I suppose change lip posture and widen palate. Tbh I don't really know what to do to widen them.


----------



## UndercovrNormie (Jan 26, 2019)

widen them as in make your mouth wider, or make your lips more full?


----------



## Lorsss (Jan 26, 2019)

RedPilledStemcel said:


> title tbh


lipstick that imitates your natural color.
good lipsticks are indelible


----------



## BLEG PERSON (Jan 27, 2019)

UndercovrNormie said:


> widen them as in make your mouth wider, or make your lips more full?


Both


----------



## UndercovrNormie (Jan 27, 2019)

BLEG PERSON said:


> Both


Lip augmentation for fullness.

I have a narrow mouth because my palate isn't very wide, maybe surgery that fixes that would make your mouth wider?


----------



## Kenma (Jan 27, 2019)

This might work


----------



## dogtown (Jan 27, 2019)

Kenma said:


> This might work
> View attachment 16277


----------



## MD_Hopeful69 (May 31, 2019)

i would go for palate expander. because the surgery will leave you with super visible scars so that's a big no non. this or fillers would be your best bet


----------



## SubhumanityForce (Oct 14, 2022)

Deleted member 245 said:


> Lip width seems unfixable unless you font mind having two ugly ass scars on the side of your lips. Having good facial features at birth is so important.


Well I did. I had a good mouth to nose ratio. Now my mouth seems shrinked down to 1.2 ratio. Wtf


----------

